# ekg status post cardioversion



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a question on the ekg status post cardioversion. What dx code should we use for the ekg?


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 1, 2011)

I would use the dx for the reason the cardioversion was done. This makes the most sense because the post-procedure ekg is basically a follow-up to make sure the original problem was corrected with the procedure. Hope this helps!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 2, 2011)

dimmitta said:


> I would use the dx for the reason the cardioversion was done. This makes the most sense because the post-procedure ekg is basically a follow-up to make sure the original problem was corrected with the procedure. Hope this helps!




It sure does, thanks!


----------

